# WONT CRANK



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well had a lil issue cranking my 07 foreman so pulled carb did a lil cleaning put it all back together and still the same thing changed plug still nothing thought maybe i had gotten some bad gas so pulled tank cleaned it out changed plug still wont crank but if i squirt gas into carb it will what am i over looking or missing or just dont know


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No gas to the carb...bad fuel pump or something wrong with supply line. Got any inline filters on that might be plugged? Pull the line off to the carb and crank it. Should be getting gas but if not..look back toward the tank & pump.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

doesnt have a pump it has a lil filter inside the tank but i blew back thru it and seemed ok and im geting gas to carb just not enuff i dont think maybe that lil filter is worse than i was thinking


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

joemel said:


> doesnt have a pump it has a lil filter inside the tank but i blew back thru it and seemed ok and im geting gas to carb just not enuff i dont think maybe that lil filter is worse than i was thinking


Or maybe the jets are plugged.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well was gona drain carb but no gas comming out of drain so im thinking no gas carb i know im getting gas to the carb just dont think its pushing into it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

joemel said:


> well was gona drain carb but no gas comming out of drain so im thinking no gas carb i know im getting gas to the carb just dont think its pushing into it


Had it off and open...right? Could the needle valve be stuck in the seat? Does happen.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bad gas line? I know this sounds stupid but did you check your fuel valve?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Bad gas line? I know this sounds stupid but did you check your fuel valve?


 
Good point...seen that a time or two as well.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gotta remember the simple things


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

1. SPARK?
2. FUEL?
3.Compression?
4. Kill switch?:aargh4:
5.Timing (check valves and make sure the cams are turning)

Got all of these and it should fire up.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Bad gas line?


Yep if it's cracked it will suck air not fuel.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

got spark and comp for sure amd mine wont turn over with kill switgh on i think yall may be on to something with that fuel valve


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

NMK is probably rite, the needle valve inside the carb that is controlled by the float valve more than likely stuck or has trash in the inlet. It doesn't take much to stop it ip


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If the float Is just stuck a really good whack or 3 on the side of the carbs will sometimes free it up.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im get back to work on it tommorow gotta split a truck and trailer load of fire wood today im sure ill have more questions


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i think ive got it narrowed down to the valve coming out of the tank


----------

